# What's Up With Greencast?



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It appears that the Greencast website has shut down. Has anyone noticed? I've lost all my Notes/Comments for the past season.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I haven’t noticed anything out of the ordinary but I only use it to track my GDD and nothing else. I keep track of my applications on a separate document on my computer.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

None of the greencastonline.com pages will load for me. @Mightyquinn Can you share the URL you use to track GDD?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> None of the greencastonline.com pages will load for me. @Mightyquinn Can you share the URL you use to track GDD?








Growing Degree Days | GreenCast | Syngenta







www.greencastonline.com


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Something is going on with my laptop. I can access the page on my phone but not my laptop.

EDIT: I cleared my browser cache and it is now working.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> It appears that the Greencast website has shut down. Has anyone noticed? I've lost all my Notes/Comments for the past season.


@Redtwin I logged in, no problem.
What browser are you using on your laptop?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> @Redtwin I logged in, no problem.
> What browser are you using on your laptop?


I'm using Chrome on both the laptop and the phone. It ended up being a cache/cookie problem.


----------

